# Australian forums?



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

hello i live in Australia and i was just wondering if anyone could tell 
me if they no any Aus forums because i have heard that colours of mice in the US
are different to in Aus. So if anyone could help that would be great..


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know of any. Most of the colors are the same in the US, Australia, the UK, and Europe. There are only a few differences, really.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

me from aus too, the australian rat forum is as close as you're going to get i think, most are mousey peeps too  if u find a mouse specific 1 let me know, otherwise u, me and iced should start our own(and all other aussies and all else here) lol


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah LOL. i am a member of the australian rat forum but it is mostly for rats and there is not many people
who own mice on there. Yepp it would be good to find a forum that is australian  But its not easy..
Like there is heaps of things im unsure of about my mice, but it is different like some US things about
mice are different. If i do find a AUS forum i will post the website.


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

i found something on the internet minibears  . I dont no if it is good so i might join and ill see what its like.
its a western Australia mouse club.(but i live in QLD haha but i dont think it matters) (or does it?)
http://mouseclubwa.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

mice-lover i think it's abandoned, so many of them are


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

this is the beauty of the internet. we don't need to be in the same land even if we are . we can all talk to each other and then maybe come up with a world standard even if their are continental mutations that need specifying. 
The Budgerigar world has done it , no reason the mouse world can't .


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

have u had a look at the Australian rat forum lately?


----------

